# Semi-stiff boots to try on?



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Nike DK's?????


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Do Vans still make the Wiig????? (BFB)

They were a great mid/stiff flex too!!!!!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

As a soft boot splitboarder with multiple ankle injuries over the years there are a few I recommend. I have stuck with Salomon Malamutes, and like driver x, ride insano, 32 tm2 (which is slightly softer than the others) and the flow talon. Happy shredding. 

One thing to consider when trying on boots, is although out of box, stiff boots feel way stiff, they all will break in and have more movement after some usage. Plenty of good deals on malamutes out there.


----------



## kaipirinha81 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have K2 Thraxis since last year and I am enjoying. It is very stiff when compared with my older salomon faction (that's the only two models that I had riden). In spite of K2 Thraxis be a stiffer boot I found it very confortable, and when riding they seem to be even more confortable than my salomons.
I just hope that my Thraxis will match well with my new Heritage.
So if you want to keep with k2 and you don't mind in getting a stiffer boot in my personal opinion Thraxis is a very good boot their down side is that you will take sometime until discover the correct amount of strenght that the BOA will apply. At the beginning I tight all at maximum and I hurt my ankles. Now I tight the liner at max without stopping the circulation in order to avoid heel rise. Then I tight the lower Boa at a medium strenght and in the end I tight the Upper Boa just a little bit until it stop beeing loose. I continue this way until today and I am satisfied.
Best regards


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Malamutes, Driver X, and Insanos were definitely the first ones that come to mind. But honestly, if you have boots that you like that are in good shape, pick up some Remind Solution liners. They're stiff as fuck.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Definitely check out the Burton driver x. They are not as super stiff as i expected. They are much stiffer than my burton hails but are also way more comfortable and do have a little give to them. When i got them i was also interested in the Salomon Malamutes and K2 Thraxxis. The burtons just happened to fit me well and were on sale. Try them all and see what fits you best.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Probably the stiffest soft boot I've tried on, is the dual boa DC Judge!!!!! 

Most likely The Travis now?????

Wasn't my foots most agreeable though!!!!!


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, I am going to try and find some T1s, Driver X and Malamutes to try on... I've never tried a 32 that fits me well but if the shop has them I'll give em a go. Not exactly looking for the stiffest boot in the world cause I still like to mess around some, but something with more support is definitely going to make me more comfortable on the hill.


----------

